# Ted is coming home a day early!



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like Teds other two siblings are being delivered to Toronto on Saturday the 30th so we can come and get Ted on the 29th instead:whoo: 9 days to go!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

He looks sooooo tiny!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I know your excited.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Let's see some new pics!!! Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Pics*



angiern2004 said:


> Let's see some new pics!!! Pics! Pics! Pics!


Somehow this is the only way I can post the shots from the breeder. Hopefully when I take them on my own I can post some nice IPhone shots!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

"So small" is mentioned often. Ted is 9 weeks in this pic. His Mom is 9 lbs. Should I be worried. The breeder isn't.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> "So small" is mentioned often. Ted is 9 weeks in this pic. His Mom is 9 lbs. Should I be worried. The breeder isn't.


If these photos are new, he's immature looking for a 9 week old puppy. But you did say they were premature, right?

If they are fully weaned, and the breeder feels comfortable with them going to their permanent homes, (and you feel comfortable with the breeder!) then I wouldn't worry over much. I've noticed that people who get younger puppies (8-9 weeks) in general have to deal with less mature bladders and more potty runs, especially at night. But that only lasts a few weeks... they grow up SO quickly! (though it can feel like FOR EVER when you are in the middle of it!!!ound


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Small*



krandall said:


> If these photos are new, he's immature looking for a 9 week old puppy. But you did say they were premature, right?
> 
> If they are fully weaned, and the breeder feels comfortable with them going to their permanent homes, (and you feel comfortable with the breeder!) then I wouldn't worry over much. I've noticed that people who get younger puppies (8-9 weeks) in general have to deal with less mature bladders and more potty runs, especially at night. But that only lasts a few weeks... they grow up SO quickly! (though it can feel like FOR EVER when you are in the middle of it!!!ound


Thanks so much. Yes Ted was a week premature. He apparently is doing everything a puppy does quite well and now apparently loves to run!!:bolt:
I think Joanna is very comfortable with us as she knows I am an experienced dog owner and she knows I have my house all ready with the right equipment. My children are grown so she knows that Ted will be my main focus plus I work from home so he won't be alone. She is also excited that I have 2 Grandchildren who can come and play with him too!
Ted and the others have been eating food the past few weeks. I am very comfortable with the breeder. I think its a combo of not being able to see Ted since a few weeks back and all the comments about his size. Because this is my first Hav I have no idea what he should be in size especially since I read on the forum the wide range of sizes that a Hav can be! I think the excitement and the closeness of his pickup is getting me nervous


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> I think its a combo of not being able to see Ted since a few weeks back and all the comments about his size. Because this is my first Hav I have no idea what he should be in size especially since I read on the forum the wide range of sizes that a Hav can be! I think the excitement and the closeness of his pickup is getting me nervous


Photos can be deceiving, and, of course, we don't know how old he was when the photos were taken. You'll just have to post lots of NEW ones once he arrives!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

also, I am notice a LOT of the newer hav puppies on the forum are on the very big side ... I am always shocked to hear about a 9-10 lb sixteen week old havs!!! LOL
Ted could just be one of the smaller ones... Tillie was 3 lbs when we brought her home and she was 14 weeks old. She is perfectly healthy, just petite! 
No matter what size they are, we love them all!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

And remember that they grow at different rates. Just like our kids do. Distance in pics also make them look much smaller. And at 9 wks, he IS little, like he's supposed to be. I'm sure you're having Ted checked by a vet right away when you get him home. I'm sure the vet will let you know if there is any concern. If you're comfortable w/breeder, then don't worry. He's going to be precious & perfect! Isn't it exciting?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lise said:


> Looks like Teds other two siblings are being delivered to Toronto on Saturday the 30th so we can come and get Ted on the 29th instead:whoo: 9 days to go!


I can hear your heart beat from here.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

1 week today!!!!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

So exciting! Can't wait to see all your great pics now and in the future. My pups were only about 3.4 lbs at 9 weeks, and they are now 21 weeks and 10 and 11 lbs. It goes very quickly and they grow before your very eyes!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Prepping*

Washed Teds crate and rinsed off the pen. I have taken a leaf out of the kitchen table to make a spot for Teds pen. Our kitchen is open to the family room so he will always be around one of us in either room. Getting excited. Tomorrow I will rinse off all the chew toys and take all the tags off of the soft ones.....i may be going a little:crazy:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Have to amuse myself til Friday pick up! Luckily I have a really busy week ahead to keep my mind relatively sane!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL This week will crawl by, but the good news is the excitement will build and build. If you are like me, you'll look back on the whole waiting process (from birth of litter to pickup of your puppy) as a wonderful part of the whole puppy buying process.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

lise said:


> Washed Teds crate and rinsed off the pen. I have taken a leaf out of the kitchen table to make a spot for Teds pen. Our kitchen is open to the family room so he will always be around one of us in either room. Getting excited. Tomorrow I will rinse off all the chew toys and take all the tags off of the soft ones.....i may be going a little:crazy:


Well, Lise, I didn't want to say anything. ound: But... totally understandable, under the circumstances. 
-- Eileen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's some easying reading. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppys-first-week-home-8-9-weeks


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh, Lise, I'm so excited for you. The countdown is on now. I find myself thinking of things last week as "oh, that was 3 days before we picked up Kallie" or "the evening before Kallie came home". Funny how these little critters steal our hearts before they're even home. I'll be thinking of you all week. Know exactly how you're feeling right now!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Sweet*



Sparkle said:


> Oh, Lise, I'm so excited for you. The countdown is on now. I find myself thinking of things last week as "oh, that was 3 days before we picked up Kallie" or "the evening before Kallie came home". Funny how these little critters steal our hearts before they're even home. I'll be thinking of you all week. Know exactly how you're feeling right now!


I cant believe that I joined this forum in 2006 and finally 6 years later I am at this point. The people on this forum are the best. Everyone new and old make everyone else feel like part of a big family!
I knew way back in 2006 that one day I would be older and my children would be grown up and I would have the time to dedicate to a puppy and bring it up to hopefully become a therapy dog.
My journey began the day I hooked up with Ted and my breeder Joanna. 
The real journey will begin Friday!
I have been doing the opposite, like yesterday I made the bed with a cover on the mattress because I change it on Sundays and next Sunday Ted will be here!
My hubby and I were out in the boat yesterday and I said "this time next week, Ted will be out here with us!"
Last Friday I said " We will be on the road right now picking up Ted"
Thank you for including me in your journey, I love every minute of it!
We will have to meet somewhere inbetween Kentucky and Ontario when our furbabies get older and have a playdate!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh, wouldn't that be fun!!! I'm keeping a journal of our days. Kind of like a baby book! I think it'll be fun to look back in a year & see the daily things that happened.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Teds stuff*

I think I may be accumulating a pet store!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahaha ... that's nothin' ... LOL IF I could gather everything in one place, I need a panoramic camera to take a picure!! 
just wait...


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Yep, looks about like our pre-stock! I haven't given Kallie all of her toys. I think I'll rotate them like I used to do for my kids. Just think, Lise - you only have 3 more wake-ups then Ted will be home!!!:clap2:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*3 more wake ups!*



Sparkle said:


> Yep, looks about like our pre-stock! I haven't given Kallie all of her toys. I think I'll rotate them like I used to do for my kids. Just think, Lise - you only have 3 more wake-ups then Ted will be home!!!:clap2:


EeeeeeeK:whoo:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you started charging up camera batteries yet??! ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

oh ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

